

Wolfram|Alpha: Searching for Truth (Stephen Wolfram talks with Rudy Rucker) - anthonyrubin
http://hplusmagazine.com/articles/ai/wolframalpha-searching-truth

======
jacquesm
Rudy Rucker is the writer of 'the hacker and the ants'.

